# Hi guys!



## jaylilee (Jun 19, 2011)

So a bit about myself.
  	I found Specktra while lurking around looking for a mac blush. I'm pretty new to the world of makeup, a soon to be college graduate who has fallen in love with mac cosmetics.
  	I live in Minnesota, with my fiance and my cat, and am about to graduate from a double fine arts major. Needless to say, when make up became another form of painting to me, I became hooked. My step sister gave me one of their blushes as a birthday present and since I have turned into a blush FIEND! My "collection" - if it can be called that - is pretty small.

  	So now I'm just trying to build up what I do have without breaking my bank account (hah), learn what best suits my NC42 skin tone, and just turn make up into an every day part of my life that's for fun!

  	p.s: i was looking through a ton of the discontinued items and I wept at how awesome they are and now not available to me ;-; -- is this common?

  	Anyway, hello!


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 19, 2011)

Hahaha, I didn't get into MAC until last year so when I see stuff that isn't available, I wish I got into makeup sooner.


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 20, 2011)

ssaemblog said:


> Hahaha, I didn't get into MAC until last year so when I see stuff that isn't available, I wish I got into makeup sooner.



 	Agreed! Especially when I see pretty things from previous collections that are now either way to expensive or just plain unavailable.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 20, 2011)

to the forum! happy to have you here!


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 20, 2011)

And your only luck is finding them at a CCO, aaah. That's how I got lucky with Liberty of London... even though all I bought was a blush and lipglass. No idea if they'll still have the eyeshadows.


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 20, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> to the forum! happy to have you here!



 	Thank youuu!! happy to be here <3

  	ssaemblog; I actually just went on ebay and ordered the Give me Liberty of London dirty plum blush... because, apparently, it was a pro shade that got discontinued, to boot. and I just had to have it. wish i could get the other stuff, but sigh...


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi there  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 20, 2011)

Girl, you have guts. I'd be afraid to buy anything from eBay.


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 20, 2011)

ssaemblog said:


> Girl, you have guts. I'd be afraid to buy anything from eBay.



 	I know right? I hope that decision doesn't come back to bite me in the rear! I'm gonna have to just start looking for other places to buy these things.... or swap, or  something.

  	LittleMaryJane, thank you!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 21, 2011)

Haha I do the same thing about all this discontinued items I missed out on before I was into makeup! Welcome to the site!


----------



## babybluesnv (Jun 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Shypo (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Jaylilee!!  Welcome to the site - I'm sure your obsession and collection will grow in no time!!  We have a lot of fun here!


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 30, 2011)

Shypo said:


> Hi Jaylilee!!  Welcome to the site - I'm sure your obsession and collection will grow in no time!!  We have a lot of fun here!



 	Thanks! the obsession, oh, definitely, that's already growing by leaps and bounds. the collection will have to grow a bit more slowly  only so many paychecks a month, haha.


----------

